# Call To Reformaton



## Wanderer (Oct 16, 2009)

*Does God Still Consider Adultery A Sin?*


God commands His people in Exodus 20:14 “Thou shalt not commit adultery.” and again in Deuteronomy 5:18 “Neither shalt thou commit adultery.” And no where is scripture does God repeal this command that His people will/should not commit adultery. And if one is to do a quick key word study of Adultery, they will find God's message to His people is that Adultery is Sin, and that it is a sin that His people are not to commit.

One would think that the questions is forever answered and that we can all go on living our lives glorifying God. But hold on, we know that Adultery is sin. But what is adultery? What are the sins of this seventh commandment that we must be on guard for?

According to the Westminster Larger Catechism, which is part of the Constitution of the PCA Church, we find that the sins forbidden by the seventh commandment are:

“adultery, fornication, rape, incest, sodomy, and all unnatural lusts; all unclean imaginations, thoughts, purposes, and affections; all corrupt or filthy communications, or listening thereunto; wanton looks, impudent or light behavior, immodest apparel; prohibiting of lawful, and dispensing with unlawful marriages; allowing, tolerating, keeping of stews, and resorting to them; entangling vows of single life, undue delay of marriage; having more wives or husbands than one at the same time; unjust divorce, or desertion; idleness, gluttony, drunkenness, unchaste company; lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays; and all other provocations to, or acts of uncleanness, either in ourselves or others.”

Now, the sins forbidden by the seventh commandment are many. Unfortunately, many in the church do not understand why the above list of sins are included in the Seventh Commandment.

But the fact is that if you were to study this sin in the light of scripture, you would find that God does not just considered a wife sleeping with another man that is not her husband to be adultery. God considers many acts to be considered to be part of the acts of adultery.

A good example of this is where God accuses Israel of committing adultery with other gods.

Did Israel sleep in the bed of these other god?

In actuality no, but in practicality yes. For Israel with held their affections and devotions to the one true God and gave that which was rightfully His alone to another. For when a wife withholds that which is due only to her husband, she is clearly committing adultery. And if you look upon the above list you can easily see why the men who authored the Westminster Larger Catechism categorized those sins as being adulterous sins.

But back to the question, Does God Still Consider Adultery a Sin? The bible would clearly say yes. Many people would readily say yes. A whole lot of church's would say yes. Unfortunately, those people who are quick to say yes to this question, have lives that do not reflect what they profess. Church's who say that adultery is sin, just as quickly tolerate wifes deserting their husbands and or divorcing them without confronting them on there sins. And some church's even instruct wifes that it is not sin for them to live apart from their husbands even though the husband has not been accused of committing adultery or deserting her.

You say this is not so. I too was blind to this fact. I challenge one and all, to do a survey on how many people have been divorced or separated in you church.

Ask you elders, has the church confronted these members?

Has the church instructed them that they are not to part from one another and withhold their affections from one another?

Has the church instructed these couples contrary to the word of God, and saying that they can part from one another without sin?

Today, the divorce rate is climbing ever so higher. Today if you were to do a survey of Christian communities, I believe you will find that the divorce rate nearly the same as it is outside of the church. Remember, God has called us to be His people. We are to be the ones who embrace God's commands, and do them naturally. How can we say we are God's people, when we do not do that which the King commands.

This month, many churches will celebrating Reformation Sunday. They will be singing “A Mighty Fortress Is Our God”, and we will hear great sermons on the reformation and the Church's needs to keep reforming itself.

Unfortunately, I believe that in that past 100 years, the church has been slipping into moral decay. We have slipped off our foundation, and we need to place ourselves back onto the Rock of our Salvation. We need to look at ourselves critically. We need to examine our doctrines and our practices. And we need to cast out teachers who teach contrary to God's word.

I pray that you all would consider my words as we approach Reformation Sunday. And that you would you would act in such a matter to put the church aright, back onto it's foundation, which is Christ our Lord and King.

And yes, God Still Considers Adultery A Sin!!! And those men who teach contrary will receive their just reward.

May The King Rule in All Your Ways!!!


----------

